# Anyone bought from this site?  Unbelievable prices on welders, plasma cutters



## alloy (Dec 13, 2021)

You know what they say, if it's too good to be true............






						Hobart Welding
					

Hobart Welding



					www.constrstock.com
				




If it is a scam it's the most professional scam site I've even seen.  I'm really temped to go for the plasma cutter.  I can pay with paypal so can get my money back if it is a scam.  https://www.constrstock.com/products/airforce®-40i


----------



## ddillman (Dec 13, 2021)

the prices sure look like a scam?? never bought from them


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 13, 2021)

1000000% scam. A ton of “counterfeit” sites like this out there. Someone explained it to me, I don’t quite understand, but somehow these are keyed in on your search history so they really know how and when to hit you.

I’ve noticed that the prices tend to be pretty random. A welder for $149 and then a milling machine for $349. None of it makes sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 13, 2021)

Just got a 404 error on the plasma cutter. Not sure why, but if it was there less than an hour ago it should be there now.

Don’t give them your money.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 14, 2021)

Hobart does sell factory reconditioned machines, but they are usually more like 20-30% off not 90% off. Treated like new regarding warranty and such. Availability varies, right now a lot of items are not available. I guess if they don't have new, then they don't have refurbished either, Prices also vary with some having an even lower sale price, assuming these are items they have a lot of and want to move.


I picked up a Hobart 12i from the factory store earlier this year for $559, the current retail price is $939, so mine was about 40% off. When it showed up the only thing giving away that it was reconditioned was the sticker on the box, the unit looked brand new, the box looked brand new. 
I assume these are returns gone over by the factory and re-packaged. These are sold through Hobart though, not a third party.

https://www.hobartweldshop.com/reconditioned-welders-plasma-cutters/


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 14, 2021)

I really like Hobart products for the money. Seem to be every bit as good as Lincon/Miller, but better pricing. That said $148, got to be a scam. I bought my i40 5-6 years ago and paid around $1300. Prices may have come down, but not that much. Mike


----------



## tjb (Dec 14, 2021)

alloy said:


> I can pay with paypal so can get my money back if it is a scam.


Alloy, have you or anybody else had an experience getting a refund from eBay?  Several weeks ago, I purchased an 8" 3-jaw chuck that has managed to get lost by USPS.  That is totally verified by USPS: it was properly shipped and can be traced to two points; then it disappears in their system.

I paid for it with PayPal, so I know I'm 'covered'.  I have been informed by eBay that I am due a refund through their Money-Back Guarantee (or whatever their title for this coverage may be), and the vendor has been super about working to resolve this, but apparently this is virgin territory for him as well as me.  I find the instructions on what to do and when to be rather confusing.  And the last thing I want to happen is to inadvertently miss a deadline and lose out on the recovery - it's about $350.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## RandyWilson (Dec 14, 2021)

   ~  whois constrstock.com                                                                                                                      127 ✘  1m 41s   
   Domain Name: CONSTRSTOCK.COM
   Registry Domain ID: 2655550042_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
   Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.55hl.com
   Registrar URL: http://www.55hl.com
   Updated Date: 2021-11-18T06:34:20Z
   Creation Date: 2021-11-17T09:06:48Z
   Registry Expiry Date: 2022-11-17T09:06:48Z
   Registrar: Jiangsu Bangning Science & technology Co. Ltd.
   Registrar IANA ID: 1469
   Domain Name: constrstock.com


The website name was created less than a month ago, and only registered for one year (the minimum). There is a message in there.


----------



## brino (Dec 14, 2021)

Here's who registered that domain:



I am NOT saying it's fake just because it is in China.
However, 
1) it was only registered in Nov. that makes it feel like one of those pop-up, scam, and move-on sites.
2) it may be harder to deal with them if they do send you something broken, different (knock-off), etc.

If you can stand to lose the $200, let us know how it goes.

Maybe you'll get a big "You Suck" from us for getting a great deal....... maybe!

-brino


----------



## brino (Dec 14, 2021)

Ha!

@RandyWilson and I were thinking alike, and typing at the same time.

-brino


----------



## RandyWilson (Dec 14, 2021)

This is a new Linux install and I didn't have the network-tools packages installed. I woulda been a minute or two sooner otherwise/ 

 I used to work for the worlds biggest bargain hunter. He was constantly finding these incredible  deals online. I would give "whois"  and "host" and a geo-location site a good workout.


----------



## stupoty (Dec 14, 2021)

RandyWilson said:


>    ~  whois constrstock.com                                                                                                                      127 ✘  1m 41s 
> Domain Name: CONSTRSTOCK.COM
> Registry Domain ID: 2655550042_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
> Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.55hl.com
> ...


About us page , https://www.constrstock.com/pages/about-us
Nearly good but failed gramma (and I'm one to talk  )
"Our Welding Products has spent decades (precisely since 1917) designing, testing and manufacturing a full range of welding and cutting products,"

But the clincher (apart from silly prices)
Sale of goods and services page , https://www.constrstock.com/pages/sale-of-products-and-services

Soooo funny , what I thought I was looking at welding stufff ?

"A. Products

End-Users Only/Resale Prohibited: this Site is intended only for sales to end-user customers who* may use the GoPro products* for personal or professional purposes. Products sold through the Site are not authorized for resale or export. *The resale of a GoPro product* without the *authorization of GoPro is an infringement of GoPro’s intellectual property rights.* By submitting an order on* GoPro.com*, you agree that you are not purchasing GoPro’s products for resale.
"
They honestly haven't just copy pasta the whole website from some ware else.  

Stu


----------



## addertooth (Dec 14, 2021)

Yep, I get the same Facebook advertisement.  It was fun to look at, but I recognized it as a scam immediately. 
The closest thing to a "steal" which is legitimate, was when YesWelder did a Kickstarter for their MP200 welder which does 5 processes.  They had the kickstarter for about 500 bucks.   Now they are around $1000 each.   The Kickstarter has just started to deliver them.


----------



## John O (Dec 14, 2021)

address they give is for the Hobart Brothers factory not a store.


----------



## Rootpass (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 14, 2021)

Trust score: 6 out of 100


----------



## addertooth (Dec 14, 2021)

I find it funny that Facebook can detect and mark any pictures, or text about vaccines... but cannot catch obvious scams.


----------



## RandyWilson (Dec 14, 2021)

One makes them money.


----------



## stupoty (Dec 14, 2021)

addertooth said:


> I find it funny that Facebook can detect and mark any pictures, or text about vaccines... but cannot catch obvious scams.


They make addvert revenue, they don't care  .  

In the UK there was  a massive scam group that was targeting specific hobbies, their adverts were on youtube for over 6 months maybe a year , I still see them now with a new web link or a different voice over.

Stu


----------



## alloy (Dec 14, 2021)

Call ebay.  I've got a part that I just received yesterday that was way late, and it's not what I ordered.  I'm going to call them today since I submitted a lost item report, then it arrived and tracking verifies this.  But since it was delivered I'll have to call them to get anything done on this.


On my original subject I decided to call Hobart and sure enough it's a scam.  The lady answering the phone said they are getting over 100 calls per hour on this, and they have lawyers working on taking the site down.  And she said do not give them any information. 

So.........................I am not going to get a coveted "You Suck" this time


----------



## alloy (Dec 14, 2021)

tjb said:


> Alloy, have you or anybody else had an experience getting a refund from eBay?  Several weeks ago, I purchased an 8" 3-jaw chuck that has managed to get lost by USPS.  That is totally verified by USPS: it was properly shipped and can be traced to two points; then it disappears in their system.
> 
> I paid for it with PayPal, so I know I'm 'covered'.  I have been informed by eBay that I am due a refund through their Money-Back Guarantee (or whatever their title for this coverage may be), and the vendor has been super about working to resolve this, but apparently this is virgin territory for him as well as me.  I find the instructions on what to do and when to be rather confusing.  And the last thing I want to happen is to inadvertently miss a deadline and lose out on the recovery - it's about $350.
> 
> ...


Call ebay.  I've got a part that I just received yesterday that was way late, and it's not what I ordered.  I'm going to call them today since I submitted a lost item report, then it arrived and tracking verifies this.  But since it was delivered I'll have to call them to get anything done on this.


On my original subject I decided to call Hobart and sure enough it' a scam.  The lady answering the phone said they are getting over 100 calls per hour on this, and they have lawyers working on taking the site down.  And she said do not give them any information.  

So.........................I am not going to get a coveted "You Suck" this time


----------



## tjb (Dec 14, 2021)

alloy said:


> Call ebay.  I've got a part that I just received yesterday that was way late, and it's not what I ordered.  I'm going to call them today since I submitted a lost item report, then it arrived and tracking verifies this.  But since it was delivered I'll have to call them to get anything done on this.
> 
> 
> On my original subject I decided to call Hobart and sure enough it' a scam.  The lady answering the phone said they are getting over 100 calls per hour on this, and they have lawyers working on taking the site down.  And she said do not give them any information.
> ...


Had a text conversation with them earlier.  It took about fifteen or twenty minutes, but by the end of the text, they had confirmed everything I was telling them.  They stated that I would be getting a full refund in the next 24 to 48 hours.  Glad I had the communication through their text system.  I now have a printed confirmation of the entire conversation.  A little confusing to travel through the uncharted territory, but once it was completed, it turned out to be a rather seamless process.

Hopefully, the chuck will still show up.  If it does, I can remit the refund back to them and the vendor.  I'd rather have the chuck than the refund.

On the part you recently received, how do you define 'way late'?  My order was placed November 13.

Regards and thanks for the information,
Terry


----------



## pacifica (Dec 14, 2021)

tjb said:


> Alloy, have you or anybody else had an experience getting a refund from eBay?  Several weeks ago, I purchased an 8" 3-jaw chuck that has managed to get lost by USPS.  That is totally verified by USPS: it was properly shipped and can be traced to two points; then it disappears in their system.
> 
> I paid for it with PayPal, so I know I'm 'covered'.  I have been informed by eBay that I am due a refund through their Money-Back Guarantee (or whatever their title for this coverage may be), and the vendor has been super about working to resolve this, but apparently this is virgin territory for him as well as me.  I find the instructions on what to do and when to be rather confusing.  And the last thing I want to happen is to inadvertently miss a deadline and lose out on the recovery - it's about $350.
> 
> ...


Once you get in ebays system you will get the refund, not always quickly(like less than 1 week). USPS has lost(like a black hole) items of mine and I did eventually get a refund.Ebay should tell you a timeline-if not call them.


----------



## tjb (Dec 14, 2021)

pacifica said:


> Once you get in ebays system you will get the refund, not always quickly(like less than 1 week). USPS has lost(like a black hole) items of mine and I did eventually get a refund.Ebay should tell you a timeline-if not call them.


Thanks for the information, RGL.

The message I got from eBay said the money should hit my account (credit to PayPal, I assume) in three to five business days.  I'll be checking regularly to make sure it happens.

Still holding out hope for receiving the chuck. New-Open Box Rohm 8" 3-jaw.  Would be a shame for that thing to become totally lost.


----------



## jbaccell (Dec 15, 2021)

SCAM...100%


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Feb 25, 2022)

I looked into the Hobart welders featured at ultra low prices, that was originally featured on Facebook. My feeling is that the prices were too good to be true. Shortly after looking up the low price Hobart welders, I'm now seeing ads for ultra low price Lincoln welders. My vote: SCAM!


----------



## alloy (Feb 25, 2022)

I saw that also.   I don't go on FB much, mostly to look for cars and parts and every time I do I see these ads. I always mark them as a scam, but it doesn't seem to help.  FB is all about profit and someone is paying for the ads to be there and they won't cut off a paying customer.


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 25, 2022)

I have reported dozens of ads, pure bull, etc. to Facebook as scams.  I have never had a followup from them.


----------



## Firebrick43 (Feb 25, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> I have reported dozens of ads, pure bull, etc. to Facebook as scams.  I have never had a followup from them.


Of course not, that is their cash cow.  And scamming people out of money is evidently moral to them.  

 But say one thing political they don't agree with and they take the "moral" high ground and ban you.


----------



## alloy (Feb 26, 2022)

Obviously we can't do anything as individuals.   We have a congresswoman here and she is always posting how she helps the little guy and posting stories about it.

I think I'm going to write her and see if she will take up our cause.  And it's not just us. Being machinist we see the welder scam, but I'm sure there are many, many other scams on FB that our outside of our interests that are on there.  I think as a congresswoman she would get some good press taking on FB.  

Can't hurt to try I guess, maybe displace a few electrons and waste some of my time, but if no one does nothing, nothing will be done.  

If anyone else wants to try please do. The squeaky wheel gets the grease as the old saying goes.

I guess the only thing I worry about saying this here is this could be construed as becoming political involving contacting senators and congressman/women.  But not my call, admins will have to decide if we can discuss this here.  This is not about voting for anyone, or about republicans or democrats, it's about scammers that hurt all of us and FB allowing it to continue to happen to make more money.  

I'm going to find her contact info now and give it a shot.


----------



## erikmannie (Feb 26, 2022)

The website in the OP has been banned:


----------



## alloy (Feb 26, 2022)

Yes I saw that, and several others they had are banned also.  But the keep making new sites.   They keep doing it so they must be people falling for the scam and sending them money.  I'm not sure how much it cost to sponsor the ads on FB considering the number of ads they have, but I bet it isn't cheap by any means.  The first ads used FB pay, now it's a link directly to there web site, and they even have paypal.  I might just give paypal a call and see what they say about it.   I did write my congresswoman tonight.  At least I tried to do something about the problem, whether it will do any good remains to be seen.  Nothing ventured, nothing gained.   I did contact VTCNC admin and asked him about this conversation.  Hopefully he will weigh in on it.


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 26, 2022)

I use market place but only for in person sales like Craigslist, because I have no trust in the "ships to you" stuff. Not just stuff like this welder, but also so many 500lb item ships for $1, yeah right either the seller is an idiot or a scammer. 

At least Ebay and Amazon make some effort to reduce scammers and will do something about it if sales go sideways. 
Thankfully I rarely see anything of interest offered on marketplace that I can't find on an actual legitimate online sales site.



alloy said:


> Yes I saw that, and several others they had are banned also.  But the keep making new sites.
> 
> They keep doing it so they must be people falling for the scam and sending them money.  I'm not sure how much it cost to sponsor the ads on FB considering the number of ads they have, but I bet it isn't cheap by any means.  The first ads used FB pay, now it's a link directly to there web site, and they even have paypal.  I might just give paypal a call and see what they say about it.
> 
> ...



I don't see your comment the slightest bit political other than the fact it mentions a politician. Suggesting you write your congressperson to address an issue seems perfectly reasonable to me and used to be considered a worthwhile way to bring attention to issues. I'm not sure how many politicians still "read" their mail that doesn't come with a check, but...

I certainly don't see trying to reduce scams as being the slightest bit controversial around here.


----------



## alloy (Feb 26, 2022)

I just called paypal and had a very long conversation.

Paypal says they can't stop people from putting their code in websites and that in turn links to our paypal accounts.  He said they have artificial intelligence working in the background that will flag accounts that go from zero sales to large amounts coming in overnight.   And he said we are covered by purchase protection up to 6 months.

I told him once I ordered a 3d scanner and after 3 weeks I got a pair of cheap safety glasses.  When I complained to paypal that I didn't receive the item I ordered one of the things they do is check the item shipping weight.  A 3d scanner will weigh more than 2 ounces of safety glasses.

I asked what happens when the scammer closes down their website and closed their paypal account when the complaints start coming in do they lose money?  He didn't confirm that, but said they have some powerful tools to track the money and they try to mark the money trail to prevent the scammer from doing it again.  But scammers keep finding ways to get around it, and take the money and run.

Anyway he said they have our back and I feel better talking to them. 

He did give me a link to www.ic3.gov to report scam sites.  I'll do that today.  I encourage everyone reading this to please do the same.  I have a feeling with what's happening in the world with Russia's assets being frozen there will be more and more scams to try and get money as they become desperate when the sanctions take  affect. 

(and that's not a political statemen on my part, it's just a fact)


----------



## vtcnc (Feb 26, 2022)

@alloy - No controversy here. Carry on!


----------



## vtcnc (Feb 26, 2022)

alloy said:


> I just called paypal and had a very long conversation.
> 
> Paypal says they can't stop people from putting their code in websites and that in turn links to our paypal accounts.  He said they have artificial intelligence working in the background that will flag accounts that go from zero sales to large amounts coming in overnight.   And he said we are covered by purchase protection up to 6 months.
> 
> ...


Everyone should be on guard with their online presence right now.

Remember, "if it is too good to be true, it is a scam."


----------



## alloy (Feb 27, 2022)

vtcnc said:


> @alloy - No controversy here. Carry on!


Thank you. I really appreciate your reply. I'm glad I'm not going against the rules.

Whether this accomplishes anything remains to be seen.  But I just can't stand by and do nothing.

I'm not gong to change the world, but I may have a part in making a small part of it better with my efforts.


----------

